# ☆☆☆☆☆ dont pay your bills.



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I've been seeing a lot of posts about poor ratings recently so I thought it would be a good idea to share one of the teachings of a great Uber philosopher Harry70

"☆☆☆☆☆ Don't pay my bills!"

He's absolutely right!

But if stars really float your boat...the only way to get more of them is to stop giving a damn....

Show weakness and/or over eagerness and you will crash and burn.

Earning stars is similar to getting laid....the less you work at it the more likely you are to get some.

Best of luck.
UC


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Compliments of babaganoosh


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree but u gotta have a good rating to stay on


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I agree but u gotta have a good rating to stay on


Good or great?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Compliments of babaganoosh


Yaaaaaaasssss


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a 4.95, and I'm always courteous, prompt, I open doors whenever practical, my car is always immaculately clean, I talk when people want to talk, and I'm quiet when they don't. 

I would also say that on a busy night, about 30% of my passengers tip, so good service DOES lead to more tips, despite what some naysayers would tell you. 

I don't offer water, mints, gum, aux cord, or anything like that, and no one has ever asked for any of that either. 

I don't use my phone for navigation unless I have to.

Don't worry about ratings, just give your best to everyone that you pick up, and it will pay off for you in the end.


----------



## Tankeryanker83 (Feb 7, 2017)

I agree I do the same ..A smile doesn't cost anything and it pays off in the end.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberchampion said:


> I've been seeing a lot of posts about poor ratings recently so I thought it would be a good idea to share one of the teachings of a great Uber philosopher Harry70
> 
> "☆☆☆☆☆ Don't pay my bills!"
> 
> ...


Well, they kinda do. If you tank on ratings, you are deactivated.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I have a 4.95, and I'm always courteous, prompt, I open doors whenever practical, my car is always immaculately clean, I talk when people want to talk, and I'm quiet when they don't.
> 
> I would also say that on a busy night, about 30% of my passengers tip, so good service DOES lead to more tips, despite what some naysayers would tell you.
> 
> ...


God bless you Brother. I'm serious (not being sarcastic). It's clear you put your faith in God and see Christ in your fellow man.


----------

